# one 2-star rating and my overall rating went down 3 points



## walrusd (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi there, 

Today I gave a few rides, two of which the Uber app gave me seriously poor navigation. However, there was one guy that I picked up and I'm pretty sure he gave me the poor rating. Navigation took me down some weird little street when he was on the next street over. He reeked of pot, was talking on his phone the whole time (lots of cursing) and was rude when I asked him which hotel he was staying at (there were two right next to each other). As a result, he gave me 2 stars for something that wasn't even my fault. My rating went from 4.95 to 4.92 because of one effing rating. I contacted Uber and they said there's nothing they can do. Totally unfair. I hate the rating system. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Nothing you can do, but, your rating will go back up. Just gotta hang in there, also a 4.92 is a great rating.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Can you show me the atm that let's you get cash for ratings?

Oh wait, they don't fraCKING matter.


----------



## walrusd (Aug 19, 2017)

Jason Wilson said:


> Nothing you can do, but, your rating will go back up. Just gotta hang in there, also a 4.92 is a great rating.


Still. I worked so hard to keep that rating at 4.95. I'm trying not to take this personally but it really sucks!


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

walrusd said:


> Still. I worked so hard to keep that rating at 4.95. I'm trying not to take this personally but it really sucks!


Did you down rate him or you acted like what Uber wants you to do and give him the five star


----------



## walrusd (Aug 19, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> Did you down rate him or you acted like what Uber wants you to do and give him the five star


I gave him the default 5 stars which was really stupid but I will contact Uber to change it for me.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

walrusd said:


> Still. I worked so hard to keep that rating at 4.95. I'm trying not to take this personally but it really sucks!


Are you snorting lines of Kool-aid? 
YOUR RATING DOESN'T MATTER!!!


----------



## walrusd (Aug 19, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Are you snorting lines of Kool-aid?
> YOUR RATING DOESN'T MATTER!!!


Chill out dude.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

walrusd said:


> Chill out dude.


I'm not the one crying on the Internet about losing 0.03 ratings.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

walrusd said:


> I gave him the default 5 stars which was really stupid but I will contact Uber to change it for me.


Oh now days you cannot do that anymore


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My rating also dropped from a 4.95 to a 4.92 with a 2-star today. It was either the obnoxious family of four yesterday who I could barely squeeze their luggage into the car or the black female who I got stuck in traffic with. I'm going with the black female.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It was either the obnoxious family of four yesterday who I could barely squeeze their luggage into the car or the black female who I got stuck in traffic with. I'm going with the black female.


Or it could've been a rider you'd never suspect from 2 weeks ago! They release ratings at their whim not in real time. As Uber compiles more and more data on you as a driver, they learn what motivates you: to drive more, accept more rides or cancel less. Simple as, 'this guy will hustle more to bring his rating back up, shoot out that 2 he got last Thursday.' They use ratings to manipulate naive drivers. Period! If ratings truly mattered they would reward highly rated drivers! Newsflash they don't. You at 4.92 earn the same as some cat at 4.68.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

walrusd said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Today I gave a few rides, two of which the Uber app gave me seriously poor navigation. However, there was one guy that I picked up and I'm pretty sure he gave me the poor rating. Navigation took me down some weird little street when he was on the next street over. He reeked of pot, was talking on his phone the whole time (lots of cursing) and was rude when I asked him which hotel he was staying at (there were two right next to each other). As a result, he gave me 2 stars for something that wasn't even my fault. My rating went from 4.95 to 4.92 because of one effing rating. I contacted Uber and they said there's nothing they can do. Totally unfair. I hate the rating system. Is there anything I can do?


A few points to note here:


I always like to hear from drivers who are concerned about ratings&#8230;.because I am of the same ilk.

The drivers who claim to not care about ratings fall into two main categories:

Highly rated (4.90 and above) but not concerned because they do not directly translate to $$

Low rated (4.89 and below) because it is not in their nature to provide the service that results in high ratings (or they have given up trying)


The whole rating game is not an exact science and will vary greatly depending on the times you are driving, the area you are servicing and the pax you are encountering.

You stated that one 2 star ratings caused a noticeable drop&#8230;.so I am guessing you are early in the game (less than 250 rated rides). Thus, I would say do not worry much about it. Your numbers are based on your previous 500 rated trips. Once you pass that mark, you will undoutably gained quite a bit of experience and you rating is likely to improve slightly (by .01-.05) over the next 500 rated rides. At that point, you will level off and not fluctuate too much.

Having said all that, it is very unlikely that you will receive any help from UBER on this (either remotely or in person).

Keep up the great work and remain passionate about your ratings&#8230;this will translate into 4.95 (or above) over the long run.

Best of luck to you.

Ribak from Seattle.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

walrusd said:


> I gave him the default 5 stars which was really stupid but I will contact Uber to change it for me.


Ugh! Why would you ever give an asshole like that 5-stars? Also, your rating is still very high, please don't stress about this - it's a total waste of energy.

Uber won't change the rating for you, they stopped doing that a few months ago.

Please rate people based on their attitude and true behavior; ratings are the only thing drivers have any control over, and drivers in your area should be able to depend on ratings to decide if they should accept a ping or not. Now that dude will have a rating that's higher than it should be.....the next driver to get him will find that out soon enough.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

walrusd said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Today I gave a few rides, two of which the Uber app gave me seriously poor navigation. However, there was one guy that I picked up and I'm pretty sure he gave me the poor rating. Navigation took me down some weird little street when he was on the next street over. He reeked of pot, was talking on his phone the whole time (lots of cursing) and was rude when I asked him which hotel he was staying at (there were two right next to each other). As a result, he gave me 2 stars for something that wasn't even my fault. My rating went from 4.95 to 4.92 because of one effing rating. I contacted Uber and they said there's nothing they can do. Totally unfair. I hate the rating system. Is there anything I can do?


When a pax smells like pot I end the ride. I go into airplane mode and tell pax there was an app issue. I ask them to request me as their driver again and they get someone else since I'm in airplane mode. Then they leave.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

For the first time since I started 1.5 yrs ago, I am caring about my ratings.

Why? There is a new company coming to town, and they are taking beta test drivers, but only the best. I wanna work for a better company!

I won't say the name, but here is screenshot of their requirements.


----------



## Pig Vomit (Oct 7, 2015)

It's not just newbies that have this happen. I have like 3300 rides and had a 4.86 and a single one star put me down to 4.85. I've gotten 20 5 stars in a row since then and its still at 4.85. Its really hard to make up even one tenth of a percentage point.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Get over 2,000 trips. Low rating will not affect you.
Also I'm good at guessing which pax gave me low rating because 99% of pax are nice. The bad apple is easy to see. I report them for rudeness.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Can you show me the atm that let's you get cash for ratings?
> 
> Oh wait, they don't fraCKING matter.


I inserted my five star atm card. it threw my card back at me with a subway token, and said "your funds are now overdrawn"


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> When a pax smells like pot I end the ride. I go into airplane mode and tell pax there was an app issue. I ask them to request me as their driver again and they get someone else since I'm in airplane mode. Then they leave.


I love you dude.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Chris Verdi said:


> I love you dude.


Chris is a gay homosexual . Careful, don't drop anything near Chris if it causes you to bend over .


----------

